# Classical Carving Classes



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

I was not sure where to post this, so hope this is an OK place:

I'm hosting classes taught by some of the world's finest carvers and teachers at my shop in the Camden, Maine Historic District, right off the harbor.
Beginner to advanced levels.
Traditional & Classical carving, sign carving, letter carving; 18th century shells, acanthus, ball & claw, gold leafing techniques, etc.
Starts May 2020

See http://www.MaineCoastWorkshop.com/ for all the info. Click here for the website.

Discount lodging is available to make this more affordable.
A wonderful opportunity to learn more in a week than many years on your own, in a wonderful location.
"Camden is The Jewel of the Maine Coast'
Frontier Airline offers $30 flights to Portland

Thanks,
-Wm. F. Brown
434-907-5427


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

That would be a welcome addition to the carving world. Fewer and fewer people carve these days. Hopefully that trend will reverse. Good luck with your enterprise.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

This is being hosted right about the time the company i work for is trying to close a merger. We are the ones being bought out. If the job holds out thru the merger I'm seriously considering making this my summer vacation destination. My great uncle was a carver but sadly his health deteriorated before he was able to pass on his knowledge.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I wish there was opportunity like this on the west coast. I had to learn on my own .
One of the hardest parts for me is shaping and sharpening carving tools.

Good Luck with the school Mr Brown


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and apologies for this very delayed reply!

The class website has been updated and there's a lot to see there: https://www.MaineCoastWorkshop.com/
This will be a wonderful opportunity to learn from the masters in a very nice vacation spot.

Thanks for the encouragement.

-Bill


----------

